# Glangrwyne near Crichowell



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, there is a Pub at Glangrwyne, The Bell, we have stopped there several times in the past but have lost the contact details. Does anyone know this pub and whether they still allow camping in the rear garden. When we used it the food was excellent and a very friendly reception.

thanks

curlyboy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Could it have been the Blue Bell Inn?

http://www.sabrain.com/blue-bell-inn

Colin


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bluebell Pub*

thanks colin, that is the one, I will phone to see if they still do camping

curlyboy


----------

